# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  المعهد العالي للقضاء 2

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم رقم 2.03.40 صادر في 20 من رجب 1424 (17 سبتمبر 2003) بتطبيق القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء*جريدة رسمية عدد 5148 – 5 شعبان 1424 ( 2 أكتوبر 2003 )*

*مرسوم رقم 2.03.40 صادر في 20 من رجب 1424 (17 سبتمبر 2003) بتطبيق القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء.*

الوزير الأول،
بناء على القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 1.02.240 بتاريخ 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) ولاسيما المواد 1 و5 و12 منه؛
وبعد دراسة المشروع في المجلس الوزاري المنعقد في 13 من رجب 1424 ( 10 سبتمبر 2003 )،
رسم ما يلي :
*الباب الأول*

*أحكام عامة* 

*المادة 1*

تطبيقا للمادة الأولى من القانون رقم 09.01 المشار إليها أعلاه، تمارس وصاية المعهد العالي للقضاء من لدن السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالعدل.
*الباب الثاني*

*تأليف مجلس إدارة المعهد وطريقة تعيين أعضائه*

*المادة 2*

يتألف مجلس إدارة المعهد، برئاسة وزير العدل، إضافة إلى الأعضاء المشار إليهم في المادة 5 من القانون رقم 09.01 السالف الذكر من ممثلي الإدارة التاليين:
- السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالمالية أو ممثلها؛
- السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالتعليم العالي أو ممثلها؛
- السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بتكوين الأطر أو ممثلها؛
- السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بتحديث القطاعات العامة أو ممثلها.
*المادة 3*

تطبيقا للمادة 5 من القانون رقم 09.01 المشار إليه أعلاه، يعين بقرار للسلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالعدل أعضاء بمجلس إدارة المعهد :
- الرئيس الأول لدى محكمة الاستئناف؛
- الوكيل العام للملك لدى محكمة للاستئناف؛
- نقيب لهيأة المحامين؛
- عميد كلية للعلوم القانونية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية بناء على اقتراح من السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالتعليم العالي؛
- عميد كلية للشريعة بناء على اقتراح من السلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالتعليم العالي؛
- ثلاثة أساتذة من بين أساتذة المعهد العالي للقضاء المكلفين بالملحقين القضائيين باقتراح من المدير العام للمعهد؛
- ثلاثة أساتذة من بين أساتذة المعهد العالي للقضاء المكلفين بكتاب الضبط باقتراح من المدير العام للمعهد.
*الباب الثالث*

*انتخاب ممثل الملحقين القضائيين أو كتاب الضبط في طور التكوين*

*المادة 4*

تطبيقا للمادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 09.01 المشار إليه أعلاه، ينتخب ممثل واحد عن كل فوج من الملحقين القضائيين وكتاب الضبط في طور التكوين من لدن زملائه ومن بينهم المنتمين لنفس الفوج، وذلك بدعوة من المدير العام للمعهد العالي للقضاء خلال الشهر الأول من التكوين.
*المادة 5*

ينظم انتخاب ممثلي الملحقين القضائيين وكتاب الضبط في طور التكوين المشار إليهم في المادة 4 أعلاه، من لدن لجنة انتخابات تتكون من المدير العام للمعهد أو ممثله بصفته رئيسا، ومن اكبر الملحقين القضائيين وأصغرهم سنا المنتمين للفوج المعني الحاضرين في بداية الاقتراع واللذين لم يرشحا نفسيهما، وكذا من أكبر كتاب الضبط في طور التكوين وأصغرهم سنا المنتمين للفوج المعني الحاضرين في بداية الاقتراع واللذين لم يرشحا نفسيهما.
وفي حالة التساوي في السن، يبت في الأمر عن طريق القرعة بحضور الملحقين القضائيين وكتاب الضبط في طور التكوين المعنيين.
*المادة 6*

ينتخب في مجلس إدارة المعهد، في حدود المقعد الواجب شغله، المترشح الذي حصل على اكبر عدد من الأصوات بالنسبة للفوج الذي يعينه.
وإذا حصل عدة مترشحين بالنسبة لمقعد من المقاعد الواجب شغله على نفس العدد من الأصوات، تفصل لجنة الانتخابات المشار إليها في المادة الخامسة أعلاه في الأمر عن طريق القرعة.
إذا فقد عضو منتخب الصفة التي انتخب من أجلها أو استقال من المجلس أو تعرض لعقوبة تأديبية، يتم تعويضه طبقا لنفس الكيفية بالنسبة للفترة المتبقية وخلال الثلاثين يوما الموالية لتاريخ شغور هذا المقعد.
* المادة 7*

يتم الانتخاب بالاقتراع السري الأحادي الاسمي وبالأغلبية النسبية للأصوات المعبر عنها.
يشارك الناخبون في الاقتراع بالتصويت الشخصي والمباشر.
*الباب الرابع*

*تعيين المديرين والكاتب العام*

*المادة 8*

تطبيقا للمادة 12 من القانون رقم 09.01 المشار إليه أعلاه، يعين بموجب قرار للسلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالعدل:
- مدير تكوين الملحقين القضائيين والقضاة ومدير الدراسات والأبحاث والتعاون، من بين قضاة الدرجة الأولى على الأقل، الذين يتوفرون على تجربة في الميدان القضائي والإداري وعلى الكفاءة العلمية؛
- مدير تكوين كتاب الضبط، من بين قضاة الدرجة الأولى على الأقل
 المشهود لهم بالكفاءة الإدارية والتقنية، أو من بين الموظفين المنتمين لإطار المنتدبين القضائيين الإقليميين من درجة منتدب قضائي إقليمي رئيس، الحاصلين على الإجازة على الأقل أو دبلوم معترف بمعادلته لها، والذين يتوفرون على نفس المؤهلات؛
- الكاتب العام للمعهد من بين قضاة الدرجة الأولى على الأقل، أو من بين الموظفين المنتمين لإطار المنتدبين القضائيين الإقليميين من درجة منتدب قضائي إقليمي رئيس الحاصلين على الإجازة على الأقل أو دبلوم معترف بمعادلته لها، والذين يتوفرون على تجربة في الميدان الإداري والمالي والتقني.
*الباب الخامس*

*قائمة الشهادات الجامعية وإجراءات ومقاييس الانتقاء الأولي للمترشحين المقبولين للمشاركة في مباراة الملحقين القضائيين.*

*المادة 9*

يحدد قرار لوزير العدل قائمة الشهادات الجامعية المقبولة للمشاركة في مباراة الملحقين القضائيين، وكذا إجراءات ومقاييس الانتقاء الأولي للمترشحين المقبولين للمشاركة في المباراة المذكورة.
*الباب السادس*

*نظام وكيفية ومدة الدراسات والتدريب* 

*لكتاب الضبط في طور التكوين*

*المادة 10*

يحدد بقرار لوزير العدل بشأن كتاب الضبط في طور التكوين نظام وكيفية ومدة دورة الدراسات والتداريب بالمعهد، والتدريب بمختلف المحاكم، والإدارات المركزية، والمؤسسات العامة أو الخاصة.
*الباب السابع*

*أحكام مختلفة*

*المادة 11*

يحرر في شأن المنقولات المنصوص عليها في المادة 18 من القانون رقم 09.01 المشار إليه أعلاه، واللازمة لقيام المعهد بمهامه، محضر يحدد فيه جرد هذه المنقولات، يصادق عليه بقرار مشترك للسلطة الحكومية المكلفة بالعدل والوزير المكلف بالمالية.
وتنقل إلى نفس المعهد ملكية عقار الدولة الذي يوجد به مقره بالرباط بموجب قرار للوزير المكلف بالمالية.
*المادة 12*

يسند إلى كل من وزير العدل ووزير المالية والخوصصة كل واحد منهما فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا المرسوم الذي يعمل به ابتداء من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية.
                                       وحرر بالرباط في 20 من رجب 1424 ( 17 سبتمبر 2003 ) 
                                                                      الإمضاء : إدريس جطو
وقعه بالعطف :
وزير العدل،
الإمظاء : محمد بوزوبع.
وزير المالية والخوصصة،
الإمظاء : فتح الله ولعلو.

----------

